# [SOLVED] Recommend Surround Sound System?



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I just recently rearranged my living room to open it up more. I'm happy with the results but the furniture is pretty far from the TV making me have to turn the TV up a bit louder than I'd like to hear from certain seating spots. 

I don't know anything about speakers or surround sound and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good system for under 50$. I was looking at maybe something like this? Logitech Z506 5.1 Surround Sound 75W Speaker System w/ Subwoofer 097855066473 | eBay. 

I have a 52" Sony Bravia LCD TV and a Sony PS3. I would like to be able to hear the sound when using either. I don't need anything fancy or amazing. Just simply would like the bass, surround sound effect with speakers around you. The wires would have to be pretty long to get the speakers AROUND my furniture/living room setup. Also I wanted to make sure w/e I get has a remote. I was under the impression all these systems contained remotes but I really don't know anything about them so I'm just assuming.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Recommend Surround Sound System?*

Don't know that I would go that route (ie: PC speaker system) for the home entertainment center. But it mostly depends on what you are expecting.

Personally, I would go with a cheap HTiB (Home Theater in a Box) model. Although "cheap" in this case, is still over your price range.

Something like this: Amazon.com: Used and New: Onkyo HT-S3500 5.1-Channel Home Theater Speaker/Receiver Package


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Recommend Surround Sound System?*

I don't want to go that route. That's why I'm asking. See it's hard for me to tell the difference. I only found out the logitech one was more for PC when I read some reviews. I don't want to make the mistake of getting something designed for PC.

I want to make sure it has a remote, can plug into my ps3 and tv, and uses speaker wire so I can get extra to run the speakers where I need them, and not be limited to say wiring with USB lengths and dealing with getting usb extensions. Also wanted to make sure I get speakers that can mount on the wall. 

So I'm willing to go between like 50-60$. What I want out of it is a little bit of an improvement from the plain old TV speaker, and the surround effect you get from having speakers around you in a living room. Also it's nice to not have to turn the TV speakers up real loud cause everyone would be able to hear clearly at each couch with speakers mounted right next to them. And bass will be nice addition even if it's minor it's better than none. 

So what about something like this from Walmart? Curtis DVD5088 5.1 Channel DVD Home Theatre System ? Walmart.com


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Recommend Surround Sound System?*

That will not work. 

It has no inputs so it cannot accept the audio from the TV or PS3.

I suggest you search on Craigslist in your area for a surround sound system. Many are available. Stay away - far away - from anything that isn't a name brand (yamaha, pioneer, kenwood, denon, onkyo, HK, Sony, Technics, some others - post and we can tell you). Then go listen. If the guy won't set it up and turn it on - walk away. 

For not much more than your price you can probably assemble a decent sounding system.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Recommend Surround Sound System?*

For TV use, even if you look at PC type speakers, you would need something like the Logitech Z-5500 (discontinued) or Z906. 

But at that price point, you are much better off using a home theater solution as noted above.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Recommend Surround Sound System?*

Oh I see! So it doesn't say input in the specs anywhere so this is only surround sound for the dvd player huh? See that's why I'm asking. I would have been p.o.'ed if I found this out the hard way.

So I'll check craigslist for 49701 but honestly the craigslist section for northern MI has ppl in the same location that are like over 4 hrs away so it's sorta hard to use up here. 

So looking threw Walmart I see most of the cheap ones don't have "input." Tricky... So moving up in the price range what's a cheap route I can go for a surround sound WITH input so I can use it for ps3 and my tv? This one appears to have "audio input." Sony DAV-TZ140 5.1 CH Home Theater Surround Sound System with DVD Player: Home Audio & Theater : Walmart.com


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Recommend Surround Sound System?*

Also I found a few that are semi close to me and in my price range. Any of those worth looking into? 

5.1 Surround sound system for Xbox and PS3 and more

Magnavox Surround Sound System

Panasonic Surround Sound Sterio System

Game zone one looks pretty cheap but I'm not looking for anything fancy. Plus, the refers on amazon seem to be pretty positive about it. 

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Game Zone 5.1 Surround Sound Speaker System

I hate the grey color on the third since I just did my living room all in black but if the price is right and it does the trick it's do-able.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Recommend Surround Sound System?*

Most of the models with built-in DVD players don't offer extra inputs. The model I listed is an AVR (Audio Video Receiver) and speaker set. It does not include a DVD player.

You will need a model with at least one HDMI input (for the PS3). If you want support for the quality surround audio support for Blu-ray, you need HDMI. Otherwise, a model with digital optical or digital coaxial will handle standard DD5.1 sound tracks. 

The "Game Zone" listed above only states it uses RCA (analog) inputs, so it either only supports stereo, or you need a device that outputs each audio channel seperately over RCA...and there aren't many of those around, and it's not an option on the PS3.

Bottom line, you will want a new or used AVR with multiple HDMI inputs for best results and support of future hardware.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Recommend Surround Sound System?*

Yeah, I have absolutely no need for the dvd player as is. It's just what I've been finding. I'm looking at them now on newegg and this seems like I'm not going to be able to find anything for something as simple as just a tv and ps3 for cheap. I can't fathom a simple receiver and some speakers being hundreds of dollars... 

So when I'm looking at these on newegg. Do I need 2 OUTPUT or INPUT for what I'm trying to do? I've looked over craigslist and it's hard when I'm not positive what I need for my situation and people that I do find near me are very vague about their post and don't provide specs. :/


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Recommend Surround Sound System?*

Depends on how you plan to connect everything.

with current AVR's, you would typically connect all of the devices to the AVR, and then connect the AVR to the TV.

In which case, you need an appropriate input for each device you plan to use (and maybe a spare or two for future use). Then there is a single output (HDMI) to connect to the TV. So multiple IN, one OUT.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Recommend Surround Sound System?*

So the speakers and bass connect via regular speaker wire right? Those don't bother with input output right?

Then I'll need ONE hdmi output for tv and one HDMI INPUT for the ps3? So w/o the TV being "input" that would still have the sound?

Also I'm not quite grasping the concept of having to use hdmi. Sure I use hdmi for my ps3 and tv atm but that's because it's for 1080i and 1080p. Audio doesn't have anything to do with hdmi right? But audio is transfered threw hdmi... So whats to stop someone from using their hdmi for video and buying a cheaper avr with components and just using red and white components for sound? Would they not both work at the same time?

Also I have a charter cable box. I honestly don't know how everythings hooked up back there since the cable guy came. Now would I need an input for that device or is having the tv connected to avr sufficient?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Recommend Surround Sound System?*

In regards to an AVR:

All of the speakers connect via standard speaker wires. The sub will connect with a mono RCA cable. Speaker connectivity has nothing to do with audio/video inputs/outputs. 

Each device connected to an INPUT of the AVR will have surround sound. The TV will only have surround (if the TV is tuning the channels) if you connect an audio output from the TV to the AVR. However, most TV's only output stereo audio. So you won't have true surround.

HDMI carries video and audio. The audio is multi-track digital (ie: 5.1 or 7.1). Yes you could save money by using the older models. Assuming the devices that connect via HDMI will also output analog (ie: red/white RCA) audio. Many won't output analog audio if using HDMI for video. Also keep in mind that ALL new devices are using HDMI. So if you buy a new DVD player, Blu0ray player, cable box, etc., they will all use HDMI. So saving money now will likely just be a big hassle later when you need to connect a new device. Also note that Blu-ray only supports HDMI (if you want to take advantage of the HD formats). Also note that standard audio cables (ie: red/white RCA cables) are stereo. Kinda defeats the purpose of having a surround sound receiver and then using stereo inputs.

And yes, the Charter box will connect into the AVR as well. Or you can connect directly to the TV and run a seperate audio cable to the AVR (preferably digital optical or digital coaxial) to provide true surround audio.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Recommend Surround Sound System?*

Understood. Thanks for the clarification. After looking into prices on what I would need to do what I want to do (a decent AVR with the correct ports), I've decided I'm going to skip the idea for now. However maybe next summer when I'm making solid cash again I can look into setting something up and will now know what I'm looking for. 

No "with dvd player" setups. A good AVR with one hdmi out and at least 1 in. Speakers and a subwoofer can be purchased separately. Got it, thanks.


----------

